# PHP53 and libiconv



## DenBeke (Feb 20, 2014)

Trying to reinstall ph53 with portmaster, I've got the following error:


```
===>  Building package for libiconv-1.14_1
Creating package /usr/ports/converters/libiconv/work/libiconv-1.14_1.tbz
Registering depends:.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/converters/libiconv/work/libiconv-1.14_1.tbz'
===>  Installing for libiconv-1.14_1
===>  Checking if converters/libiconv already installed
===>   libiconv-1.14_1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of converters/libiconv
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 1
```

Which does seem normal in my eyes?
What to do?


----------



## DenBeke (Feb 20, 2014)

Apparently I've done something wrong and this post became a new topic. (or the mods did for 'archiving purpose')
But it's a question regarding this topic: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=45014


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a new subject, so was split to a new topic.  People reading the subject line of "Shared object "libpcre.so.1" not found" are going to expect that to be in the thread, and the people who know how to fix the libiconv problem may skip it.


----------



## DenBeke (Feb 20, 2014)

Alright, no problem.
Thanks for taking care of the forums


----------



## DenBeke (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone?


----------

